# server problems



## mkellogg

Hi everyone,

An error at the web hosting company caused the server to lose power, which led to the forum database being corrupted.   I've been forced to restore to an older version of the database, so a number of posts and PMs have been lost as well.  Sorry for the inconvenience!  Hopefully, I won't have to do this again tonight.  For the rest of today (Saturday), if you write a long post, keep a copy on your PC just in case...

Mike


----------



## alc112

Thank you Mike.
I was worried about that and posted 2 o 3 hours ago a thread asking for this. I thought it was deleted by a mod, but now I see it was a database error.
I hope everything is fine now. I'll keep entering in order to chek if something is from to tell you.
EDIT: wow it must have been something very sirious. Some of the newest post were made at 5 pm yesterday (gtm -3)!


----------



## Moogey

I'm relieved that you make backups! I was wondering about that in my last post that was lost as a result of the problem. Daily is definitely recommended for a site like this!

-M


----------



## drei_lengua

mkellogg said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> An error at the web hosting company caused the server to lose power, which led to the forum database being corrupted.  I've been forced to restore to an older version of the database, so a number of posts and PMs have been lost as well. Sorry for the inconvenience! Hopefully, I won't have to do this again tonight. For the rest of today (Saturday), if you write a long post, keep a copy on your PC just in case...
> 
> Mike


 
Thanks Mike for keeping such a great site up and running for so long.  Sometimes things happen like this.  No biggy.   

Drei


----------



## Whodunit

Well, I wrote several posts yesterday, and was able to see them right after doing that. Having just logged in, I had to find out many of my posts are gone! 

Can you restore them or will I have to write them all again? I don't think, though, they influenced my post account (although I'm not tracking every post back and compare it to the number in the upper right corner  ), but they are just disappeared, as if I had never written them.


----------



## Jana337

Well, Dani, I am afraid they are gone...

Jana


----------



## alc112

Since this afternoon (around 6 pm , GTM-3), I've noticed that forum speed decreased very much!


----------



## natasha2000

I have the notification og new privaste message in my email box, but there is nothing in my space in the forum.
I couldn't enter until after 10pm, and now my message is gone.


----------



## lauranazario

Hi folks,
Please take a few moments to re-read Mike's explanation... he had to put up an OLDER copy of the forum database (the copy done at the time of the last backup)--which means that it is highly probable that some of the posts and PMs you wrote recently (_after_ the last backup) may indeed be lost.


mkellogg said:


> I've been forced to restore to an older version of the database, so a number of posts and PMs have been lost as well.  Sorry for the inconvenience!


Life happens.


----------



## mkellogg

Sorry about the lost posts and PMs.  I might be able to recover the posts (not the PMs), but I had tried a number of times yesterday without success.


----------



## natasha2000

mkellogg said:


> Sorry about the lost posts and PMs. I might be able to recover the posts (not the PMs), but I had tried a number of times yesterday without success.


 
It's ok..

A person who wrote me the lost PM was aware of the server problems so he wrote me again.
Hope everything is ok now...


----------

